

Show HN: Cloud Based Password Vault - xgibbousx

Just wanted to show off my latest creation called TitanPass (www.titanpass.com).  It&#x27;s free and allows you to securely store and access all of your website login credentials in one place.<p>Some cool features:<p>1. One click website logins similar to 1Password using a bookmarklet.
2. Works on any device or O&#x2F;S.
3. Simple and clean administration interface.
4. A paid ability for companies to manage multiple users and their access to different websites.<p>Please try it out and let me know what you think.  Would love to get some feedback and feature ideas.
======
stephenr
This would be much more interesting if I can install my own copy somewhere. I
have 0 interest in a password storage system when I don't have full control of
who gets access

------
xgibbousx
Cool, thanks for the feedback. TitanPass is extremely secure and only you have
access to your data. I made it cloud based because it was a requirement to
have a highly centralized vault. The whole application is made in PHP so I
won't be able to make a decentralized native app from it. Hope you still get a
chance to try it out and again, thanks so much for your feedback.

~~~
stephenr
I did actually mean install it on a server. I'm looking for something to
provide central secure text storage for sharing secure passwords, notes etc
between distributed staff

